# Why won't my jam/jelly set?



## Herbwifemama (Jan 2, 2011)

I've made mulberry jam that got too hard- overly sticky, and unuseable. And I've made strawberry jam that never set, and most recently, some apple peel jelly. It never set. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Help?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you using pectin? If so, what brand and is it dry or liquid?
If using pectin, are you adding it before any sugar?


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I think you made syrup. Now just quit telling people it is jelly. 

SBJ


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know what you did wrong, but i would really like to have your recipe for apple peel jelly!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Herbwifemama I've found sometimes when it is really humid or raining I get off results when making jelly. They just seem to stay soft. You could try recooking it and adding lemon juice. Or you could try using plain gelatin to help it set up. Are you using a thermometer? It really helps take the guess work out of determining when it has hit the gel stage.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm laughing here. I've made some 'syrup' a time or two myself.


----------

